# 13 horse power



## woodman58 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello, I would like to find out how many of you have a saw mill with a 13 HP motor. First off I would like to let you know what I want to do. I am looking to suppliment my income. I have in the past sold walnut and cherry that I took to a saw mill and then put in my kiln to dry. The guy I had sawing for me always cut wavy boards so I stopped going to him. There is no one close to me now. My questions are:

1) With a 13 HP saw mill how many BF on average can be cut in one hour with the proper support equipment?

2) How many of you are mobil?

I know I will not be able to do as much as I would like to do but, I am tired of waiting to get the money to get the mill I want. So, I am thinking of going smaller. I have a job as a floor installer but, the past few years I have found myself sitting at home a lot. I just want to suppliment my income. Thanks


----------



## Jerry (Mar 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 1) With a 13 HP saw mill how many BF on average can be cut in one hour with the proper support equipment?
> 
> 2) How many of you are mobil?



I mill with a 13HP Honda. (EZ Boardwalk jr mill) I have no problems getting flat lumber. Several reasons why you may have gotten wavy boards. But I have cut 16" wide Ash and even 12" wide Osage orange. You have to take your time but will cut nice flat boards. I just cut for myself mostly so I never really have been in a production mode. So I can't really answer that question.

Mobile?- I can be, but I stay at home and bring logs to me.

Good Luck,
Jerry


----------



## Daren (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been running a 13 hp Honda for 8 years now. I am by no means a production mill, but I don't know how many 100,000 bft I have milled.
I am stationary (home made sawdeck)
How many bft/hour of course depends on the logs. A bunch of little ones are just a bunch of log wrestling and not much milling, shorts and small diameter logs are time killers. I can load-mill-offload-sticker a 24'' x 8' log (200 bft) in an hour by myself, milled mostly 4/4.
I have no problem making a 27'' wide cut in any hardwood (granted some are a little slower going, but a sharp blade helps a lot)


.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 16, 2012)

Well said daren. Three years ago when i started milling he gave me very similar advice. And all of it has proven true to date. I guess the only thing i would add is that starting big logs is tricky and slow for the first couple of cuts. I have a woodmizer lt15 the manufacturer says it will handle a 28" diameter log. I have cut a 30" with mine with some difficulties.


----------



## woodman58 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Everybody, This are the anwsers I wanted to hear. I have to sell some equipment before I can get my mill. It will be an EZ Boardwalk Jr.. If things go right I should be cutting by the end of May. Thanks again


----------

